# whipped body butter



## soapnut (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone I found a recipe for whipped body butter the ingredients are
3oz. cocoa butter
6oz. shea 
3oz. liquid oil
I want to try vitamin E would that preserve it enough or can anyone tell me which preservatives would be best. I do want to give it away if it's nice. thanks


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2009)

Vitamin E isn't a preservative, it's an antioxidant. You can add it because it will help prevent rancidity of the oil and butter and it's good for the skin. You wouldn't have to add a preservative since you're not adding water to this and you're giving it away as gifts. Just tell everyone that they need to make sure their hands are clean and totally dry before taking some out of the jar.

If you want to be safe and to make sure there isn't a problem with any bacteria, mold or fungi, perhaps Optiphen Plus would be a good choice for a preservative.

This is the preservative I'm using. If I'm wrong, I hope someone will be kind enough to correct me.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Dec 31, 2009)

You can add grapefruit seed extract as a natural preservative.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 31, 2009)

Grapefruit extract isn't natural and isn't a broadspectrum preservative.
http://www.terressentials.com/truthaboutgse.html
The whipped body butter is probably going to sit in an environment with high humidity (bathroom) and there's always a range of bacteria on your hands that are going to end up in the whipped butter.
Altough you don't add moist & bacteria to your product, they are going to end up there. 
I'd advise you  use a broadspectrum preservative like optiphen or phenonip; especially cause your giving them away  :wink:


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, sorry for passing along bad info.  I guess there's a lot of mixed messages about GSE.  I actually have some body butter I got from Etsy with gse in it, and I added it to some I just made.  

I guess that's why these forums are so invaluable!  Thanks for the info, and again, sorry for leading OP astray...


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 31, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Grapefruit extract isn't natural and isn't a broadspectrum preservative.
> http://www.terressentials.com/truthaboutgse.html
> The whipped body butter is probably going to sit in an environment with high humidity (bathroom) and there's always a range of bacteria on your hands that are going to end up in the whipped butter.
> Altough you don't add moist & bacteria to your product, they are going to end up there.
> *I'd advise you  use a broadspectrum preservative like optiphen or phenonip; especially cause your giving them away * :wink:



Sorry to jump in here   but could you possibly tell me/recommend where to get that preservative? 
I was planning on making some whipped shea butter again but never put anything in it...


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 31, 2009)

LotusFlowerSoap said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry for passing along bad info.  I guess there's a lot of mixed messages about GSE.  I actually have some body butter I got from Etsy with gse in it, and I added it to some I just made.
> 
> I guess that's why these forums are so invaluable!  Thanks for the info, and again, sorry for leading OP astray...



No problem! There is a lot of contradicting information out there  :wink: 
I'm sure there won't be a problem in case of whipped butter most of the time; but the risk of a customer/family member/friend using mouldy or unhygenic body products is really to high for my taste.
By the time you notice somethings wrong (change of scent, texture or green fur) it's already too late...
Personally, I don't feel any natural preservative is a good solution for bath & body products at this time.

@ Fitmommyof 2- BTW Hello!- right now I'm buying my preservative (methylparaben) where I live, but I hear snowdrift ( http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/preservatives.html ) and lotioncrafter ( http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncraf ... servatives ) are both good & reliable. 
They have a lot of preservatives to choose from and give good info.
(Be careful, all the other ingredients they have make you really really greedy!!!)
Brambleberry has a smaller range of lotion supplies.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply, Dagmar!
I did remember that I did use some preservative (germaben II E) and just ordered it again from  Wholesale Supplies Plus.  :wink:


----------

